# X Trail Central locking problem



## id-dis (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi all,

I have a problem that started out of the blue. My 2003 2.2 diesel xtrail just started opening only with the key in the lock with the fob part not working at all. I assumed it must be the fob battery and had it changed with no difference and its a real problem as all other doors except the drivers are locked and will not open, including the boot. 

I tried the open twice thing (its in the manual) with the key in the lock but no joy. The locking buttons for the doors and the windows on the drivers door do not work either yet the electric windows still work. It also looks like the alarm/immobiliser system is not functioning ass no flashing indicators when opening or locking and no flashing LED.

Is there a fuse somewhere for this? Ive looked at both fuse boxes but i have no idea which fuse would do this?

help please anyone?


----------

